# Meguiar’s Hybrid Ceramic Wax



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone tried this?

https://www.meguiars.co.uk/shop/meguiar-s-hybrid-ceramic-wax-768ml

https://www.meguiars.co.uk/introducing-meguiars-hybrid-ceramic-wax/


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Saw this advertised on Halfords web site the other day - be interesting what people’s thoughts are on it...


----------



## Tiger 1057 (Nov 1, 2011)

There are a few YouTube videos from the detailers in the USA. They seem quite enthusiastic about it.
Hell of a price lift for here though. Was about $16 over there.


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

Its another SI02 detailer/spraywax. Meguairs are trying to jump on the ceramic band wagon. Its been tested and gets broken with various cleaners etc


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

minotaur uk said:


> Its another SI02 detailer/spraywax. Meguairs are trying to jump on the ceramic band wagon. Its been tested and gets broken with various cleaners etc


Nonsense reviews tbh and don't simulate real world situations in the slightest.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Tiger 1057 said:


> There are a few YouTube videos from the detailers in the USA. They seem quite enthusiastic about it.
> Hell of a price lift for here though. Was about $16 over there.


Couldn't agree more. Making a fool out of us, won't be using it until it's priced fairly.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> Nonsense reviews tbh and don't simulate real world situations in the slightest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It contains 1 -5% silicon, it will not last as long, and contains a lot less than other similar products.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

minotaur uk said:


> It contains 1 -5% silicon, it will not last as long, and contains a lot less than other similar products.


Again it's rubbish. You can't test durability through a products ability to repel chemicals. It isn't a representation of real world durability in the slightest. One product could stand up to APCs etc far better than another yet in the real world the one that suffered most from the APC lasts the longest.

As for these ingredient claims by companies, 1-5% of silicon yes but how much of that contributes to the total volume?

'An other similar product' could be 5% of 500ml but the product contains 400ml water meaning of the ingredients, 5% is silicon which amounts to 5ml.

Ceramic hybrid wax could also be 5% of active ingredients is silicon but only contains 100ml of water. 5% of 400ml means 20ml of silicon. This is why the reviews you are talking about (I know which) are so wrong. 5% of silicon in one product could work out more than the 15% silicon another product claims.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> Again it's rubbish. You can't test durability through a products ability to repel chemicals. It isn't a representation of real world durability in the slightest. One product could stand up to APCs etc far better than another yet in the real world the one that suffered most from the APC lasts the longest.
> 
> As for these ingredient claims by companies, 1-5% of silicon yes but how much of that contributes to the total volume?
> 
> ...


I got the percentage off the data sheet from Meguairs...not from a review


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

minotaur uk said:


> I got the percentage off the data sheet from Meguairs...not from a review


It's still irrelevant mate. Read what I wrote.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> It's still irrelevant mate. Read what I wrote.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The datasheet mentions 1-5% by weight....so you are getting 1-5% silcon content of the total product. I assume its SIO2 and not silcon carbide. It will having supporting ingrediants to help with application and to help with durability. Compared to other actual 'proper' ceramic products such as TAC moonlight 20-25% (Light ceramic) SIO2 or car pro cQuartz, 70% SIO2.

Meguairs are using the word ceramic as a sales pitch, by industry standards this is not a ceramic product, its infused with a small amount of SIO2. In my opinion this is to mislead the consumer who doesn't know better.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

It’s also worth noting that their are different types of ceramic you can use in products. 
I watched a video of John Hogg (anglewax chemist) and he showed the different types and explained the cost difference between them. 
Basically a manufacturing company can add ceramic ingredients that actually do nothing to improve the product but they are not lying when saying it contains them. 
From what I can work out the real deal si02 is very expensive and I’d be surprised if many products actually contain it. 
With regards to meguiars ceramic wax, I saw a video that the data sheet shows it actually contains no si02. 
Just another company “jumping on the bandwagon”
I’ll stick with wet coat for this type of product 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

None of us are suggesting it's a ceramic product, of course it isn't.My point is 5% in one product is not the same as 5% in another. Moonlight is in no way, shape or form a direct competitor to hybrid ceramic wax, it's a wet coat application product more similar to something like wet coat.

As for the no si02 video. If you watch the following one you'll see he found the UK or European MSDS which does states the 'Si02' content. The laws in the US are different to what our MSDS requires I believe and he wasn't aware of that despite making out he is all knowing 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Are meguiars not suggesting it’s an ceramic product ? 
My point is 5%,10% or 15% of si02 resin or other types of si02 can be completely worthless and it’s the type of si02 that’s in the product that is important and not the amounts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

matty.13 said:


> Are meguiars not suggesting it's an ceramic product ?
> My point is 5%,10% or 15% of si02 resin or other types of si02 can be completely worthless and it's the type of si02 that's in the product that is important and not the amounts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They've called it Hybrid Ceramic 'Wax' which is no different to what the rest of the market is doing with regards to QDs, Shampoos and waxes. We all know they aren't true ceramics but the Si02 does replicate a little of the self cleaning abilities ceramics are known for.

Reading the UK megs description they don't, at any point state this is a ceramic product or a replacement for a ceramic coating. It's always a 'hybrid ceramic wax'... ceramic is in there as it's a buzz word, just the same as the majority of the market.

Agreed on the Si02 content. Quality is obviously important as well. For others saying it's stripped by IPA etc... Apex detailing channel on YouTube didn't remove it fully with a finishing polish on a machine. Says it all.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Forensic has done a mini review on YouTube, looking good so far. He’s even said it looks better the next day. 

I know ceramic is just a marketing term, I just want something that performs. I may do half the car in Megs HCW and the other in Mothers CMX and let them fight it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

tosh said:


> Forensic has done a mini review on YouTube, looking good so far. He's even said it looks better the next day.
> 
> I know ceramic is just a marketing term, I just want something that performs. I may do half the car in Megs HCW and the other in Mothers CMX and let them fight it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's interesting, definitely be a good test - looking forward to your thoughts if you do trial :thumb:


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Mother's CMX comes out better than the Meguirs in the reviews I've seen, looking to tosh's comments.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Tried my HCW today, but didn’t go too well. 

My advice, don’t do this anywhere near sun. You also need some water on the panel, if you try and use it near dry, it’ll smear. 

One side of the car was in the shade; that was fine; normal amount of water on the car, couple of sprays per panel and dried it with my normal towel. 

Got to the other side, and most of the water had evaporated. Tried the same thing and the HCW dried on the panel and seemed to smear. Felt grabby like neat BSD. 

It did look very good though, and no problems on glass and trim. I didn’t spray the glass but the towel was running over it as I dried. 

Found some smears on the sun side, felt like high spots, easy to buff off an hour later. 

My take on this, is that it’s very very thick, and difficult to get the right amount per panel. Much like BSD. But this is designed to be used with water left on the panel, so I am going to try cutting it with water to make it easier to use and try some other spray heads. I found a good trigger that worked with neat BSD. 

I prefer Sonax spray and seal at this point (when I have access to a pressure washer), but I mostly do ONR washes with a Worx Hydroshot; so if I can get the consistency right by cutting it with water, I can see myself using it as a drying aid with every ONR wash. 

Will see if it’s hardened up tomorrow morning. 

Will try the spray and rinse method next week


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

never found neat BSD grabby. or maybe my memory plays tricks on me...

anyhow, looking forward any updates on looks and durability on HCW!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

tosh said:


> Tried my HCW today, but didn't go too well.
> 
> My advice, don't do this anywhere near sun. You also need some water on the panel, if you try and use it near dry, it'll smear.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to photos / thoughts of how it's doing ...

From reading the information about it, seems the spray and rinse method is the primary use, so hopefully better / easier to use ?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The primary application is on a wet car, but I’ll give that another go when it’s not so sunny. I only get shade after a certain time of day, so limits my ability to use it unless it’s after work. 

I’ll do a rinse less D114 wash and try HCW again sometime next week; d114 doesn’t have any wax or polymers like ONR. 

If I stick to D114 then I should get an idea of if it’s still protecting. I have some CMX on the way, but I’ll have to find another car for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

greymda said:


> never found neat BSD grabby. or maybe my memory plays tricks on me...
> 
> anyhow, looking forward any updates on looks and durability on HCW!


Plus one on BSD and grabby. I've found grabby = too much product. Used sparingly BSD is a breeze.

I believe Jon on Forensic Detailing youtube used a moistened MF applicator to spread HCW and said it was easy to apply this way?

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Here it is, from about 7:05 he talks of wet applicator





Harry


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Little update

Did 300 miles in the car (dry) didn't have as much dust/dirt on the sides as when using BSD, could be wrong...










Did a rinseless Megs D114 wash. Paint felt slicker than normal, didn't use any drying aid, and D114 has no protection...










Did the wheels, all done in 20mins










It's going to have to rain for me to see the beads, but doesn't appear to hold onto dust and dirt the way that BSD does, so could replace that eventually.

Some guys on the US forums have said to cut it 1:1 for application or 1:4 with water to use as a drying aid, so will keep experimenting over the next few washes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

westerman said:


> Here it is, from about 7:05 he talks of wet applicator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I tried that on first application, but it was too hot and it was drying and smearing in the heat. Will keep trying different methods as I think the product is worth it (it's like a non-grabby version of BSD).

Need another donor car for CMX (but that's a pure spray sealant supposed to be used on bare paint, so different class of product).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Came out to a beading shot this morning:










This was the morning after the D114 wash with no drying aid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

tosh said:


> Came out to a beading shot this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :thumb:


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax 709ml Now heavily discounted at less than £18 on carparts4less number 552983170 Not a great seller perhaps


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

macc70 said:


> Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax 709ml Now heavily discounted at less than £18 on carparts4less number 552983170 Not a great seller perhaps


Showing as £24.95 with 2.95 p&p?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

£17.36 is what I have in front of me with free delivery Don't forget the discount


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?552983170&0&cc5_1055

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

westerman said:


> I believe Jon on Forensic Detailing youtube used a moistened MF applicator to spread HCW and said it was easy to apply this way?
> 
> Harry


This is exactly how I applied it yesterday. Work with one panel at a time and immediately buff off, goes on very well.

I studily sprayed it directly onto a dry bonnet and left it too long, it streaked like a bugger and was very difficult to buff off. Lesson learned.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Some good shots there and thanks for the updates


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Scotty B said:


> This is exactly how I applied it yesterday. Work with one panel at a time and immediately buff off, goes on very well.
> 
> I studily sprayed it directly onto a dry bonnet and left it too long, it streaked like a bugger and was very difficult to buff off. Lesson learned.


Hi Scott

if you get any streaking, spray the panel lightly with water and re dry with a MF, the streaks will disappear and the gloss will come through.


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm on my 2nd application of this stuff after buying the Si kit from AutoFinesse and not having the time to apply it and guarantee no rain for 6 hours.

I'm quite impressed. Flys come off with the pressure and considering how fast some of them would have been going, that's impressive.


----------



## BamBam31 (Jul 31, 2017)

Had a go with it on mine yesterday. Already had a base layer of Bilt Hamber, so used it to add another layer of protection. I'm happy with the result.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

There's a knack to it. Not one described well ont he packaging either.

Knacks, drive me mad so Ill pass. If iwant to spend extra time on something over a spritz of QD I have other effective solutions for half the price that I know work.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I like this stuff! It beads like crazy and the gloss it gives is also great.


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

This stuff is impressing me more - just some hard rain cleans my car - you wouldn't know I'd done 300 miles and 10 days - some wet weather since I last washed it.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I applied it to my car using wipe on wipe off on a dry car. Seems to go on and off ok. Later it rained and the beading was really bad! It was like there was something on the panels.

Out I went with the hose and gave it a high pressure blast. Then the beading started!!! I misted more on and dried the car. After that it’s been really good. I did all surfaces too.

Did the wife’s car by washing then misting on, wiping around with a MF that ended up really wet. Then blasted off and dried. I then rung out the MF and went round the car again with it, doing wipe on with the damp MF and wipe off with a dry MF. Hers has some black plastic that seems to darken abit too.

I think the damp MF method would be best way of wipe on wipe off, if not using it with rinse off method.

Also if you pull the trigger fully in you get a better mist. Its quite thick so if you just do small presses of the trigger it splats on abit.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

donnyboy said:


> I applied it to my car using wipe on wipe off on a dry car. Seems to go on and off ok. Later it rained and the beading was really bad! It was like there was something on the panels.
> 
> Out I went with the hose and gave it a high pressure blast. Then the beading started!!! I misted more on and dried the car. After that it's been really good. I did all surfaces too.
> 
> ...


It's not meant to be wiped on a dry car, which is probably why you got the initial results you did.

The initial application is on a wet car and buffed off.

I've had this in my car for about ~6 weeks and it's still beading well having followed Meguiars instructions.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I put it on a dry car without any problems at all, and am very pleased with the results, which was over 2 months ago. Beading as the day I applied it.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

iCraig said:


> It's not meant to be wiped on a dry car, which is probably why you got the initial results you did.
> 
> The initial application is on a wet car and buffed off.
> 
> I've had this in my car for about ~6 weeks and it's still beading well having followed Meguiars instructions.


I know its for a wet car, but wanted to try this method as other have had good results. :thumb:


----------



## Marcinzsosnowca (May 13, 2019)

On a friends car after 5 months without any special care it was beading really nice.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

tosh said:


> Tried my HCW today, but didn't go too well.
> 
> My advice, don't do this anywhere near sun. You also need some water on the panel, if you try and use it near dry, it'll smear.


Have you tried a heavily damp MF cloth for application (when using on dry panels)?.... was a trick that brought the very best out in Meguiars Paint Protection (the red varnish one) despite instructions on the bottle to keep panel dry for a period after application.


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

I was in a rush last time I washed my car - I slobbed it on pretty thick and quick and rather than buffing it off - I pressure washed it off.

I think it might even bead better than before.

Great product considering the price.


----------



## winther (May 16, 2006)

Bringing back this thread as this product is currently on prime day offer for £14 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Meguiars-G...E&sr=1-2-1a01c3fd-1b8e-4a6d-9f0f-63b70969df13


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

I've changed to HydroSelex Recharge


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What’s HCW real life durability? I have seen everything quoted from 1 month to more than 6 months in a daily driver.
Is this good enough for clients who needs solid 5-6 months durability without topping it with anything? Sandro for car craft detailing speaks highly for this.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

sm81 said:


> What's HCW real life durability? I have seen everything quoted from 1 month to more than 6 months in a daily driver.
> Is this good enough for clients who needs solid 5-6 months durability without topping it with anything? Sandro for car craft detailing speaks highly for this.


I don't think it'll reach 6 months real world, in a worst case scenario. If I was running a shop and advertising a solid 6 months durability product I would quote Cquartz lite. After that Fusso and Finis wax would get a solid 4-5 months from me, worst case scenario.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

So how long this can last? 4 months?


----------



## marcusp13 (Aug 21, 2014)

I’ve used this on a couple of cars now, I applied a coat about to the boss’ car a month ago and she still has heavy dust spots where the water has beaded after the rain. I’d say a couple of months max on this if your car is exposed to the elements constantly. 

It goes on very easily and you can be reasonably sparing with it. Also is a breeze to wipe too with light/medium pressure. It’s an easy quick liquid wax but as many have said, much better options on the market.


----------



## marcusp13 (Aug 21, 2014)

This was a month after application following last nights rain.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afurness (Nov 1, 2010)

This is the beading on my Carolla, 2 weeks after applying it on a dry car. Applied and removed shortly afterwards with a dry multifibre. I'm happy with it so far given the ease of application and how long the bottle should last.


----------

